
Show HN: Yes BOSS – A game with a critical view on “cool” Bosses - bobGiezi
https://sharpedstonestudios.itch.io/yes-boss
======
bobGiezi
We made this game in 24 hours at a game jam this weekend. The idea is based on
an article by Le Temps (a swiss journal) which is titled: at the office, the
tyranny of the cool ([https://www.letemps.ch/societe/bureau-tyrannie-
cool](https://www.letemps.ch/societe/bureau-tyrannie-cool)).

The game is played with wasd and e to interact. Let us know what you think!

------
lionpride
I like the game! Its funny, and I like working with fish. Couple of notes. The
music is fun, for the first couple loops after that its a bit grating. A bit
more explanation and user instruction would make this game much easier to
play. Other than that a great game!

~~~
bobGiezi
Thanks for the feedback! Noted, we will work on the music, or give an option
to disable it. For the user instruction, I was thinking about adding a couple
more bubbles to the player, for instance "I should pick up that box now", "I
should probably bring that box to the machine", etc., do you think this would
be an improvement?

------
saganus
Reached the third day and I feel like a champ!

Damn this is hard.

